# Pickens 6-18-11 Shark Night Report



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Slow night to say the least. Better than the trip two weeks ago considering I didn't lose 6/8 of the new leaders I made for that trip. Nobody had fresh dead mullet for sale. Ended up with a couple dozen live pinfish.

The surf was CALM and virtually no wind. It did start picking up around 8:30.

Skipjack were schooling between 6:30 and 7:00, but would not eat a gootcha lure.

This quite possibly could be our last night surf fishing trip. The boat should be ready by the time we're ready to go again.

One hard head cat around 9:15 then finally a mean ol' shark around 9:45. This guy was MEAN. He was NOT very happy about being caught.














































Trying not to get bitten....


















Back to the water....


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice catch...did you keep him?


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Nah, he was too mean to eat. Sent him back to bite the swimmers.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

That's what we've been doing...well, good luck


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool pics and great report, I miss those surf fishing days,
Congrats on a fine catch,,,tight lines....


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome...can't wait to get back down to the gulf.


----------

